# Musings after being an LJ member for 'bout a year



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I get a kick out of the things that people are interested in and what sets off a good animated discussion on Lumberjocks.

Want to get daily top 3? Build a drum sander. Or a shop accessory. Or a shop tool. Some of the nicest actual PROJECTS don't get hardly any views. I suppose it makes sense, a lot of people want to see how others have overcome challenges by making jigs or making their shop more efficient. Example: I built a more or less simple drill press table that didn't take much time. 900+ views. One of my older, and much more impressive projects (Fancy Bookcase) only has 750 views…

I've also noticed how much style comes and goes… live edge is huge right now! Come on, where's the Queen Ann furniture these days?? Lol

Want a forum that has a gazillion responses and perhaps a fight? Post something asking what the "best" tool is… Perhaps a topic about how your Festool is the best. Or ask what wood finish is the best to use. There are as many opinions out there as there are LJ's… and a lot of the opinions are right, not just one!

Overall, I'm really impressed with how much a person can learn if he's willing to just read and take the advice with a grain of salt. There's a wealth of information here, that's for sure.

I know after joining LJ's, I've spent a ton of time on here… and I don't think too much of it was wasted!

What are your musings?

Edit: I have no idea why certain terms are hyperlinking, I didn't intend for them to do so… so don't pay attention to the links


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I've also noticed how much style comes and goes… live edge is huge right now! Come on, where s the Queen Ann furniture these days?? Lol
> 
> - PPK


Might William & Mary and/or Louis XIII/Elizabethan-ish do? I too have enjoyed this site over the last year. I never get into the equipment discussions for obvious reasons, but I do like to see what other folks are building and how. You are right about those posts that get one's dander up … they are interesting to a point. Once they get too carried away I tend to jump ship before the name calling starts! BUT … thanks to Cricket … they don't last too long!


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

My thoughts. Bunch of old, sensitive guys arguing over things that won't matter the next day. Too much blocking going on. Too many guys getting their panties in a bunch over nothing. Too much running to mom with hurt feelings or self righteous indignation. Do I have other thoughts? I do…just ask me.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

What about good old Art Deco or French Provencial or…...What am I talking about I just build what will do the job and look nice as I vision it. 
Oh shoot I think I'll need a jig for this thread.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> My thoughts. Bunch of old, sensitive guys arguing over things that won t matter the next day. Too much blocking going on. Too many guys getting their panties in a bunch over nothing. Too much running to mom with hurt feelings or self righteous indignation. Do I have other thoughts? I do…just ask me.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Old, sensitive guys??? Just who the hell do you think you are?

LOL, sorry, couldn't resist. Turning sarcasm switch off (for now).


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Edit: I have no idea why certain terms are hyperlinking, I didn t intend for them to do so… so don t pay attention to the links
> 
> - PPK


That shouldn't happening for members. I will send in a report now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have found some of these forum topics of color shall we say to be highly entertaining…...............

LOL


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

What I really like about this site is it's diversity (is that a bad word today?) from good or bad comments, to people from all over the world, to projects from simple to complex, many different shop helpers, and the long distance friends spun from the interchages!
Sorry, this was way too long but to me it's my Facebook!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> That shouldn t happening for members. I will send in a report now.
> 
> - Cricket


Thank you Cricket


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> What I really like about this site is it s diversity (is that a bad word today?) from good or bad comments, to people from all over the world, to projects from simple to complex, many different shop helpers, and the long distance friends spun from the interchages!
> Sorry, this was way too long but to me it s my Facebook!
> 
> - oldnovice


Same here - I don't have Facebook… and hey, there's no potential "election meddling" or other stuff going on here like on FB and twitter!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

It is what it is I guess but on the topic of sorting advice, when in doubt do a projects check.
There are certainly people here who give valid advice but prefer not to post projects but generally a look at what the "advisor" posts in his / her projects will give you an idea of their experience / abilities.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I have never posted a project and I have good reasons for it. I won't say I never will but I am very hesitant. The single biggest reason is it feels like I am showing out or bragging on myself. Most of my work is just mediocre, especially when compared to the best of the craftsmen on this website. Why would I want to show it off? I see projects done by other members that are awful. Yet, I seldom see much useful constructive criticism. People are afraid to tell the truth. That is the only thing I want. I don't want anyone to try to make me feel good about a crummy project. A final reason I don't publish projects is that I am selfish in some cases. I make money off some of our original designs that were difficult to develop but easy to copy.

I post photographs in threads just every once in a while. The reason is someone is asking a question that I might be able to answer through example rather than description. I am happy to share techniques I have learned, or failures I have experienced, through pictures.

Please tell me why I should post photos of projects. I could share pictures of hundreds of projects I have done in the past but it just doesn't seem like it would be useful. Right now, my shop work is limited to just a few things I agreed to do some time ago. I am about to move into a new shop and the one I have now is such a mess it is almost unusable.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I think it's flawed to assume someone who has not posted projects is unable to give good advice, or even to give their advice less credence than any other. Like Art, some people simply choose not to. Of course, a nice portfolio of quality work says a lot about the person's abilities. I build lots of things that I don't do project posts for. Sometimes it's too much of a hassle, other times it's because, even though it's a nice piece, it's just one like many others and for the most part, who's gonna care?

I do just fine reading what folks have to say and figuring out if they have a clue. That might not work so well for beginners, but I have managed over time to get a good read on various members' skill set and whether their advice is worth considering.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

By having projects in your portfolio you have that reference for those seeking knowledge or ideas. We cannot track how many have seen one of our projects and been inspired to make something. No Daily Top 3 in this category. Can't tell you how many PM's I have gotten over the years saying great idea thanks I used it to make this or that. Moments of satisfaction the world never sees or hears about.

Like Rich and others I do not post every project I do. While I understand the bragging or stroking ego thing, in the time I have been here I have never seen someone brag about having XX amount of Daily Top 3 or Editors Choice awards. Not to say it has not happened just that I have not seen it. Nor do I live on the internet every hour of the day… LOL

I would agree that constructive criticism is not often done. More than once that I have seen some offered a disagreement has ensued. Being a public forum how do we know that this has discouraged people from offering it?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> By having projects in your portfolio you have that reference for those seeking knowledge or ideas. We cannot track how many have seen one of our projects and been inspired to make something. No Daily Top 3 in this category. Can t tell you how many PM s I have gotten over the years saying great idea thanks I used it to make this or that. Moments of satisfaction the world never sees or hears about.
> 
> Like Rich and others I do not post every project I do. While I understand the bragging or stroking ego thing, in the time I have been here I have never seen someone brag about having XX amount of Daily Top 3 or Editors Choice awards. Not to say it has not happened just that I have not seen it. Nor do I live on the internet every hour of the day… LOL
> 
> ...


I have seen bragging about the number of views. It seemed to go to the poster's head.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Re: ignoring the Blue links- I was currious so I clicked; Top 3

http://www.womanwithin.com/product.aspx?PfId=103172&deptid=11134&ProductTypeId=1&affiliate_id=017&affiliate_location_id=02&utm_source=shopping&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=sc&

It didn't go to LumberJocks


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Re: ignoring the Blue links- I was currious so I clicked; Top 3
> 
> http://www.womanwithin.com/product.aspx?PfId=103172&deptid=11134&ProductTypeId=1&affiliate_id=017&affiliate_location_id=02&utm_source=shopping&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=sc&
> 
> ...


I clicked on each of the top 3 and each went to the appropriate project. What are you talking about?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah. I get this…









But if you look at the URL is says "womanwithin". I think somebody just pasted a wrong URL. Operator error.

This should work. Daily Top 3


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This has been discussed here.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/240705

It should be resolved soon.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I did this and the hyper links disappeared. Easy one click opt out. Don't know how I opted *in* but it worked.



> You can opt out of viglink here:
> https://www.viglink.com/opt-out/
> 
> - ChuckV
> ...


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

yeah… I think that there's not enough fair play when it comes to comments. I'm going to use term "we" meaning what I see happening on LumberJocks, myself included.

We are too easily offended, and we don't participate in logical arguments and statements. Feelings get hurt, and then that's the basis of attacking the person, not just his comments. Participate in fair discussion! I'm not going to disclose my exact age, but let's suffice it to say I get lumped into that darn "millennial" generation category. What I've been seeing is that the younger culture of people don't take criticism (constructive or otherwise) well, and get offended. The older generation, who I learned a LOT from in my younger more formative years, did a great job of putting me in my place and keeping my head from getting too big. They are perhaps at the other end of the spectrum, and sure don't mind dishing out the criticism. So, I think there's a big clash in this regard. I thinks its a shame that people think that if you don't agree with their idea, you are attacking them directly. And even more shameful when you attack the PERSON back… Let's keep ideas and people separate to some degree. Guess what? I've had some bad ideas, and I've even been wrong.  I'm glad to move on to a new idea!

Finally, I sure like posting projects, no matter what size they are. Yep, it can go to me head. But, that's up to me to live temperately and not let it. I'll give up LumberJocks for lent this year maybe. I gave up buying tools last year. It was hard! I can learn a lot from seeing other people's projects small or large, and I hope they can mine!

Ok, final words for this post - Those who are willing to find the good in other people and in their projects deserve to be commended. It's a fact that people respond much more positively to positive feedback than negative feedback. It's not easy, but there are ways of spinning it to give a hearty compliment first, then tell them that if they considered doing xyz differently next time, they'd have a better result. I think they call that "shaping the narrative" these days. (Don't get me started on that) So, if you are sick of helluvawreck telling every person they did a good job on their project, think again… lol Have YOU said something positive to someone today???


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> Please tell me why I should post photos of projects. I could share pictures of hundreds of projects I have done in the past but it just doesn t seem like it would be useful. Right now, my shop work is limited to just a few things I agreed to do some time ago. I am about to move into a new shop and the one I have now is such a mess it is almost unusable.
> 
> - ArtMann


Perhaps my reply is too simplistic, but for me, it's a simple as this: many (not all) are willing to help you with ideas/advice. Why not help them out by showing? Projects are so popular, because they are pictures of real things that have been built. A picture is worth 1000 words! I'm no expert by a long shot, but I know for a fact I've helped a few people and inspired others by some of my projects.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Maybe we should start a serious *"Please Critique My Project"* forum. From beginner to pro it would be helpful. Not *criticism*, but constructive *critique* aimed at improving skills by people with similar or more advanced skills. That way, you could post a project expecting a more critical evaluation as opposed to "Nice Job! Love the wood selection". No comments about how much you like it, or even "looks nice". You can say that in the *Projects* section. I like the projects section because it it gives me ideas and allows me a place to put feel good comments about others work.

Pictures required. Not, how to make better miter joints. There are plenty of forum posts for that. More like, "I like the overall look of the book case but it should have tighter miter joints". If you are prone to having your feelings hurt then don't post there.

This was ok by me and a good critique of one of my projects.



> well I love the redwood wood slab but the old patio table should be left in the back yard.or put out for the recyclers!you could do more justice to that beautiful redwood,they don t work well together!just my honest opinion.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Just a thought.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

This is a great site, but like any family there are a few rabble rousers. Easy to ignore.

For the member that said they were mediocre and didn't want to post projects, I will tell my story. I came to LJs about 6 years ago. I thought I was mediocre. I quickly realized that I wasn't even a decent starter. But by posting projects and talking to members that I respect, I have gained a lot more skills. But I believe that it's through those postings and challenging myself to get better that helped. I look back on my early projects with total embarrassment, but I learned from them.

If you like how someone did something, don't be afraid to ask them how. There are some true masters here and most are willing to answer questions.

As for me, I now say that I am a mediocre woodworker, but going in the right direction.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*"So, if you are sick of helluvawreck telling every person they did a good job on their project, think again… lol Have YOU said something positive to someone today???"*

Helluvawreck and A1Jim are my inspirations- for kindness and not caving in to "forum madness"

On the other hand; My path to becoming a better Lumber Jock has been a learning experience 978 days I wish to thank God and Cricket for being tolerant of me. The thing about this site, is that it is similar to joining the Army- a mass of men, with all kinds of race, creed and different ideas. After time you bond with guys you like and guys that you changed your mind about. No names need to be mentioned here.

My concern, here is that there is a noticeable decrease of views on the projects and then is the Charles Neil video 9/27; *306 views*- for free Charles Neil advice! Go figure. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/240289

What to do about- For woodworking to stay alive both here and in the industry; efforts (maketing) to the young 18-35 age group. The woodshops in the schools have disappeared, in the East valley of Phoenix. School systems are moving the STEM program- and I have yet to see a Saw Stop recently. I say this from experience


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> The woodshops in the schools have disappeared, in the East valley of Phoenix. School systems are moving the STEM program- and I have yet to see a Saw Stop recently. I say this from experience
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well, the US does lag behind much of the developed world in STEM, and school districts are all on tight budgets so it's unfortunately understandable.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

True that! I feel like somewhat of a special guy - the technical college I went to for carpentry has closed their carpentry program. I'm historical now…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

You are correct Andy and for others who are interested in STEM

https://www.ed.gov/stem

STEM is the latest thing in schools even in Detroit. but no wood shop classes. There is a big trade school in the East valley called EVIT have a look for yourself no wood shop

http://evit.com/programs/hs/


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Which means it's up to us and others to help carry the torch!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm doing my part… 4th child on the way, and they come out to the shop early for trade education…










^He just turned two!! ... (this is an old picture)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Make sure to teach him of the beauty of Alder


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

His look of surprise is, "Wow! This is ALDER?? it feel soooo much like hickory to me!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I too have young kids and realize I'll receive little to no help in educating them on how to use their hands in spite of extreme property taxes most of which go to the local public schools. I was blessed with a very well equipped shop in middle through high school back when reason and personal accountability didn't need to be taught, only a few safety lessons and we were set free in the shop. I remember in 6th grade there was an 8th grader making a cross bow from a kit with a little help from the teacher, not too much chance of that happening today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

PPK and Yetti and others:
Just do what you enjoy in the shop, the kids watch what you are doing (ex: smoking a cigarette or working with wood. ) Maybe not right away but sometime in the future, like me; discover wood working. Example, the smells of different woods when Dad is cutting Pine, Oak and the best "smells" cutting Alder.

Pt2 circa 2005-2007 my junior high had a woodshop: In fact the one had a Shop Bot Desk top model. I was fascinated but then it was $5,000. I got to enjoy the love of these guys "working with wood". 2008 the crash and then our schools moved to robotics and tecnologhy and now STEM.
You guys are the hope of future wood working- teach them well. Work with the children

Ps PPK the child shows promise "WOW to Alder" a good start.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Some good posts on here. Very good informative reading, minus the provocative tit for tat. NICE.

Thanks for the tip about the Charles Neil post, missed that one have to watch now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Wood- exactly!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't understand the lack of wood technology in STEM!
The technology of places like:
The Forest Products Laboratory
Wood Technology Center of Excellence
Wood Technology Center
Cabinetmaking and Millwork at Madison Area Technical College!
In my opinion, these, and many similar places are just as important as STEM!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I don t understand the lack of wood technology in STEM!
> The technology of places like:
> The Forest Products Laboratory
> Wood Technology Center of Excellence
> ...


Amen! I only speak from the front lines…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

1. I only have a few projects posted, but I've been working with wood in some way shape or form for over 50 years. If I could ever get a bunch of decent pictures, I would post more of them. I've actually had people PM me about not posting projects, like I "knew not what I was talking about"!

2. I try to stay away from the debatable issues. It isn't what I come here for. I don't come here much, because I have so many irons in the fire.

3. Some people are self-appointed hall monitors. Most might just let management take care of the issues, instead of poking people who aren't really expert with the internet, and so bumble around a bit, and get ground up for some expectation of netiquette that they have no knowledge of. I see this mostly with people signing up to sell a tree that fell in their yard, only to get excoriated for it, with no idea why. Just trying to help, and getting beat up for it. I just roll my eyes and move on.

4. There is going to be someone who combs through my postings to call me a hypocrite for this post. Let's see how long that takes.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I don t understand the lack of wood technology in STEM!
> The technology of places like:
> The Forest Products Laboratory
> Wood Technology Center of Excellence
> ...


Yeah, but no. Science, Technology, Engineering and Math. No substitute. Woodwork is art and thankfully a hobby for me


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, but *Andybb* there is also a great deal of science, technology, engineering, and math in woodworking too!
From building a house to building an AC style table to elegant marquetry; all require at least one of the disciplines above!
Or did I miss understand what you are saying?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Yes, but *Andybb* there is also a great deal of science, technology, engineering, and math in woodworking too!
> From building a house to building an AC style table to elegant marquetry; all require at least one of the disciplines above!
> Or did I miss understand what you are saying?
> 
> - oldnovice


Yes. I think you misunderstood. All I was saying is that with dwindling budgets you would be hard pressed to convince legislators and school boards to invest $ in woodworking or consider it a component of what is the current curriculum in a STEM program. Not saying it's right or wrong. Just that it won't happen. STEM is a nationally recognized curriculum with pre-determined guidelines. A school system superintendent or Governor is not going to go before their legislature and say that they want woodworking included in their STEM program, nor is a university going to recognize woodworking as credits towards that.

Woodworking is considered an artform and carpentry is considered a trade. It's just a fact.

An engineer designs HVAC systems, an architect designs houses, a programmer writes code for CNC & Robotics software, a metallurgist is a chemist who develops alloys for better tools, and mathematics are an integral part of those disciplines and the best hackers seem to be in Europe and Asia. Like it or not we lag in those areas and thus the emphasis on STEM.

But all of them could be lj members and woodworkers in their spare time. There are lots of engineers here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Andy- I could not have said it better- thank you for the explanination. How fast the ciriculum has changed-

In 2005-06 my one jr highschool had a beautiful woodshop- 2007 they removed it and replaced it with robitics.
The other jr highschool the same and they even had a Shopbot Desktop- the kids loved it, I loved it but gone.
The schools in my area- have cut technology and shipped it to EVIT trade school, but they do not have "woodworking" 
The focus is on STEM- the teachers get on board or get out.

Gone are the days of basic woodworking, bird houses, a project for Mom and their desire to make weapons 
But those kids were proud of their projects!
Question: is there a woodworker out there that can reach the 13-28 yr/old- woodworking?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes. And it's what the kids want now too. Ask them. Robotics or woodworking? Hmmm. The military wants officers who are engineers and xBox champions to fly the next generation of remotely controlled fighters.

But again, their hobby could be woodworking. Similar brain pattern. Attention to detail etc.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I was once referred to as a Garage Engineer here, this was not meant to be derogatory. Thought it was accurate description of what I do as far as projects. No formal education in woodworking unless you count one semester basic woodworking class from high school. What I know how to do is from trying and many times failing. Pick up pieces and repeat until success is achieved. That I learned in the Marine Corp, also the hard way…..........

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I was once referred to as a Garage Engineer here, this was not meant to be derogatory. Thought it was accurate description of what I do as far as projects. No formal education in woodworking unless you count one semester basic woodworking class from high school. What I know how to do is from trying and many times failing. Pick up pieces and repeat until success is achieved. That I learned in the Marine Corp, also the hard way…..........
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Exactly! and as we grow older and wiser; we use our memories to remember and continue… HooRaa Wood Shop!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

> Yes, but *Andybb* there is also a great deal of science, technology, engineering, and math in woodworking too!
> From building a house to building an AC style table to elegant marquetry; all require at least one of the disciplines above!
> Or did I miss understand what you are saying?
> 
> ...


I understand what you wrote and will have to agree with you as this really is the sad state of education today!
When I went to school, a few years ago, I had the opportunity to take classes in almost all of the trades and I took as many as possible by attending summer school to get the required classes out of the way. 
Even after taking all those classes, I still ended up in electronic engineering and spent 40+ years in high tech!
I wonder if the students in STEM enter one of the those fields or end up in the trades like woodworking!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Actually, STEM is quite an intense curriculum. My wife is a teacher. Everybody doesn't qualify for entrance into the program. Most are college bound.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Actually, STEM is quite an intense curriculum. My wife is a teacher. Everybody doesn t qualify for entrance into the program. Most are college bound.
> 
> - Andybb


Exactly! But where do the others go; no more woodshop classes; increased student dropout rate. I have taught in various school districts- It is segregated into high and low general program and the *AP* advanced placement
I love indicators with trends; lets bring this back to woodworking; as of 10/04 the Charles Neil forum post- 154 views. A well known woodworker with a new TV show- Hmmm Does anybody want to add to "Woodworking for the 18-35 year old"?


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I joined LJ a few months ago, because I'd found an odd hand tool I wanted help identifying. (Which happened rather promptly) I then progressed to reading and sometimes posting IF I had an answer to a question/tip/suggestion to make something easier or share a couple of funny stories. LJ is a GREAT place to read the posts which are of INTEREST to YOU, individually, as a woodworker. There are some places on the site I visit regularly, and some I ignore altogether. I'm sure other folks enjoy them, but they're not for me. Read through the posts and take what information you think is helpful, and ignore what may not be. Take comments with a grain of salt and move on to something else if you don't like what you're seeing. IMHO, LJ does a HELL of a FINE job in a monumental attempt to offer something for everyone who is interested and/or actively engaged in woodworking.
We have a BIG sandbox here kids. There is PLENTY of room for EVERYONE to play NICELY together. (And to think, my wife calls me "an Ole Grump…..")


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> I joined LJ a few months ago, because I d found an odd hand tool I wanted help identifying. (Which happened rather promptly) I then progressed to reading and sometimes posting IF I had an answer to a question/tip/suggestion to make something easier or share a couple of funny stories. LJ is a GREAT place to read the posts which are of INTEREST to YOU, individually, as a woodworker. There are some places on the site I visit regularly, and some I ignore altogether. I m sure other folks enjoy them, but they re not for me. Read through the posts and take what information you think is helpful, and ignore what may not be. Take comments with a grain of salt and move on to something else if you don t like what you re seeing. IMHO, LJ does a HELL of a FINE job in a monumental attempt to offer something for everyone who is interested and/or actively engaged in woodworking.
> We have a BIG sandbox here kids. There is PLENTY of room for EVERYONE to play NICELY together. (And to think, my wife calls me "an Ole Grump…..")
> 
> - OleGrump


Welcome to the site, OleGrump!
You got it spot on, I think.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> Exactly! But where do the others go; no more woodshop classes; increased student dropout rate. I have taught in various school districts- It is segregated into high and low general program and the *AP* advanced placement
> I love indicators with trends; lets bring this back to woodworking; as of 10/04 the Charles Neil forum post- 154 views. A well known woodworker with a new TV show- Hmmm Does anybody want to add to "Woodworking for the 18-35 year old"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Desert, I think there are a number of people that do "woodworking for the younger generation" that have a pretty loyal following. Wood Wisperer comes to mind. Their method is Youtube, more often than not. Instead of going to a class, you pay the fee and get exclusive videos to build the selected project… Maybe I'm not understanding, do you mean start a thread age range? Hey, that'd be my thread!


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

"Woodworking for 18-35 year-olds…..?" Hmmm…... I'd be tempted to participate, but as soon as anyone saw a post when I mention something I remember as a kid, they'd all know my crow's feet are older than that…..
Great idea though. I hope someone DOES do something along those lines. I know I've had the joy of making sawdust since way back when I actually WAS in that age bracket.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Closure- unless it continues..

PPK- 
Wood Whisperer is turning gray, has kids and his projects are not suited for the 13- 18 age school children, who are starting out in wood working.

I would love to be informed- is there someone, who is replacing the wood shop classes. To me its guys like us who can "Share the Love - Share the Knowledge"
If this thread expands, I'll share my contributions in the school--

Finally, here is a link to children's project that I remember, this disappeared, from the schools; circa 2007-

http://www.thesawguy.com/woodworking-projects-for-kids/

My only pic 2006- Jr high- designed and created, by a female 8th grade female, as a gift to me, on a Shop Bot desktop. 2007 robotics…. Wood shop gone….










PPK that little boy in the Hickory chair- I nicked named him "little Alder" I thought it better than "little Fridge"  
and I would put some Gas Monkey decals on that new tool box.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

HAHAHA. Little Alder. I plan to teach my kids all I can, but also have them participate in 4-H to learn about gardening, woodworking, animals, etc. I was in 4-H as a kid, and learned a lot, as well as got a good taste for a variety of things. I taught leatherworking classes to my 4-H club as I got older. Once my kids are old enough to join, I may start giving wood working classes to the club… We can build stools and bird houses and all the fun stuff that you give to your mom ;-)


----------

